# Square D meter main panel



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They used to. I think they were preinstalled. Worse come to worse, they have "dummy breakers" you can plug on to give yourself subfeed lugs. They look like a breaker, but they have no handle .


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have seen them, but I dont remember the model #

~Matt


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

RC816F200 or SC816F200 both have feed thru lugs and should be in stock somewhere locally.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Right on, thanks guys. Are those sub feed dummy breakers rated for 200A? Never seen those before.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

randas said:


> Right on, thanks guys. Are those sub feed dummy breakers rated for 200A? Never seen those before.


Depends on which one you buy. You're better off hunting hard for a meter main panel with feed-through lugs, since the subfeed dummy things are expensive for all the more they are.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

MarkyMark said:


> RC816F200


List price $1200? :blink:


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

randas said:


> List price $1200? :blink:


They're $150.00 at Lowe's. List price in the Square D Book is usually 5 - 10 times more than retail.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

You could also just get a 2pole 200amp breaker right? To mount at the service and make that a subpanel the second panel your doing.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

kawaikfx400 said:


> You could also just get a 2pole 200amp breaker right? To mount at the service and make that a subpanel the second panel your doing.


I thought those 200 amp breakers were 4 pole jobs and pricey($75.00) - and a PITA for wire bends.

Whoops - OP said QO not HOM


----------

